# Converting Two XL Wire Crates into a Large Rat Cage?



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey yall i was wondering if this would work, I have 2 XL dog crates with the trays in the bottoms of them, could i connect them and put mesh wire around all sides and top to make it ratsafe? Or does anybody have any ideas that would make it work better?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

That could work, I think, as long as you mesh it all the way around. Keep in mind how it will be to clean- the trays in dog crates I have found often do not fit out the door, and it's frustrating to me.

You should try adding shelves and levels, that is about the only thing it would need aside from the usual hammocks and whatnot.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

How would i make shelves or different levels in it? I dont want to use wire because of their feet, and wood would soak up urine, it they decide not to use their litter box...


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Use coated wood.. you can staple laminate flooring onto it or seal it with an exterior seal, I have heard that helps. You could also convert some shelves from another cage if you wanted, and extra large hammocks are a favorite. They also like ropes and whatnot- they can make wonderful ways to get around a cage which does not have ramps.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

if i were to use wood with laminate covering, how woul i secure it to the cage so that it cant fall and hurt one of my ratties?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You could drill loops or hooks into the sides of it and then either hook it or wire it or otherwise attach it to the sides. Perhaps use those metal loops which have threading on them so they can screw in, then attach them to the cage side using a caribiner. (for mountain climbing..you could get a smaller version)


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I know someone at GM did this, and they HATED it. It was near impossible to clean, and they had several other complaints.

although it WOULD work, you are probably better getting a different cage specifically for small animals or birds.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay if it doesnt work and its too hard to clean, then would this work? I h. ve a cage like the one in the pic that i uploaded and i have another version without the wheels/stand, could i connect the wire from the one with out the stand onto the top of it and build different levels in it? Do you think that it would be easier to clean than the two connected crates?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes that would work. it's not as good as some tall rat cages, but it would be a lot easier to clean thats for sure.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

is the wire spacing on the cage in the pic okay for 2 large adult male rats, with out attaching mesh wire?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

yes, you would on;y have to worry about small females.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Great  so ill move my boys into this cage and put my new girls in their old cage when they get to come home


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

How many boys do you have? And what are the dimensions on that cage? It looks large enough for 2-3


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Right now i only have 2 males, not really sure what the dimensions on the cage is but i will look it up online, if its too small, i have another one almost like it that the wire comes off and can easily be attached to the top of that one.


----------

